# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Zbulim i madh për zgjidhjen e misterit të Stonhenxhit

## fegi

Shkencëtarët në Uells të Britanisë kanë bërë një zbulim të rëndësishëm drejt zgjidhjes së misterit të gurëve të famshëm të vendosur në formë qarku dhe të njohur me emrin Stonhenxh. Nëpërmjet teknologjive të reja, ata kanë provuar me precizion origjinën e disa prej gurëve të këtij monumenti. Zbulimi i tyre ka ngjallur debate rreth pikëpyetjes tjetër të madhe: si u transportuan këta gurë dhe si u vendosën ata në formën e rrethit.
Stonhenxh është një monument antik që ngrihet madhështor në Pllajën Sallsberi, në jugperëndim të Anglisë. Se ku u morrën këta gurrë dhe si u transportuan atje mbetet ende enigmë. I ndërtuar rreth vitit 3100 para Erës së Re, origjina dhe qëllimi i tyre mbeten temë debati në gjithë botën.
Në Muzeumin Kombëtar të Uellsit në Kardif po bëhen disa ekzaminime që mund të ndihmojnë zgjidhjen e këtij misteri historik. Me precizion dhe durim, Dr. Riçard Bevins analizon me mikroskop një mostër që është marrë nga ky monument mistik 5000 vjeçar. Dr. Bevins thotë se vendosja e disa prej gurrëve, tashmë është e njohur.
"Stonhenxhi është i përbërë nga një qark i jashtëm, një i brendshëm dhe një patkua brenda tij. Gurrët e qarkut të jashtëm janë nga zona e Stonhenxhit, Pllaja Sallsberi".
Në vitet 1920, shkencëtarët studjuan origjinën e gurrëve të tjerë, të njohur si Blustons dhe konkluduan se ato vinin nga një zonë e papërcaktuar e Kodrave Presli në Pembrokshajër të Uellsit Perëndimor, 240 kilometra nga Stonhenxhi. Mbetet ende e paqartë se si janë transportuar këta gurrë kaq të rëndë, nga një distancë kaq e madhe, në periudhën e qytetërimit antik.
"Këta gurrë që formjnë qarkun e brendshëm dhe patkuan, Blustons, peshojnë dy deri në tre tonë. Edhe këta janë gurrë shumë të mëdhnj për tu transportuar nëpër zonat rurale, nëse janë lëvizur nga njerëzit.
Një zbulim i veçantë po e ndez edhe më shumë debatin se si arkitektët e Stonhenxhit i trasnprotuan materialet e ndërtimit nga Uellsi në jugperëndim të Anglisë. Dr. Bevins dhe ekipi i tij i shkencëtarëve kanë krahasuar mostrat nga Stonhenxhi me ato të Kodrave Presli dhe kanë zbuluar origjinën e tyre të saktë. Ata e realizuan këtë duke shfrytëzuar teknologjitë e reja për të analizuar dhe krahasuar përbërjen menerale të gurrëve.
Dr. Nik Pirsi, gjeokimist në Universitetin Aberstuith, po në Uells, u mor me analizat e kristaleve të zirkonit që gjenden në mostrat e gurrit. Ai përdori teknikën e tij të re me rreze lazer për të avulluar kristalet në mënyrë që të ekzaminonte strukturën e tyre kimike.
"Kemi marrë mostra shumë të holla të gurrit, ku kemi diktuar praninë e zirkonit që duam të analizojmë, i kemi vënë në (glazer abrasion ISO PMS system) sistemin e ashpër ISO PMS dhe i kemi goditur me një rreze të fuqishme lazer. Masa e kthyer në gjendje të gaztë kalohet në një spektrometër masiv dhe ne analizojmë komponentet kimikë të mineralit.
Kështu shkencëtarët kanë përcaktuar përbërjen kimike të gurrëve dhe kanë provuar origjinën e atyre që janë përdorur për të ndërtuar një pjesë të Stonhenxhit. Zbulimi i origjinës së gurrëve sfidon gjithashtu teoritë se si ndërtuesit e Stonhenxhit transportuan materialet në Pllajën Sallsbery.
"Mendohej se gurrët ishin transportuar nga njerëzit nëpër Kanalin Bristol dhe ishin ngarkuar në trape në Milford Hevën. Por përcaktimi i vendit ku janë marrë gurët e ndryshon shpjegimin teorik të trasportimit të tyre.
Mendohet se gurrët janë transportuar nëpërmjet një rruge tjetër prej 16 kilometrash në perëndim deri në bregdetin e Uellsit dhe prej andej në Pllajën Sallsberi në Angli. Por kjo teori duhet provuar tani nga arkeologët. Këto zbulime të reja i sjellin njerëzit e mahnitur nga ndërtimi i Stonhenxhit, një hap më pranë zbërthimit të misterit të tyre.

----------


## XH.GASHI

Stonen henge  ka shume kuptime mister  te cilat  nuk mund te zberthehen .
 STONENHENGE - DODONA-  GIZEH MEKA qendrojn ne te njejten diagonale e perafert prej  45 shkalle, ne kte diagonale te paramenduar   qendrojn edhe atlanta  e vjeter dhe atlanta e re te dyja  te fundosura  e para  ne Adriatik ndersa tjetra ne  detin arabik me sakt  pika e fundit  e diagonales se terhjekur duke filluar prej Irlandes afer qytetit te gurit GURTEEN  deri  te vija  ekuatoriale afer SOMALIS   .Pergjat  kesaj dijagonalje kemi  dhe nje shkrim kolosal ne Shqiperi ku eshte i shkruajtur me germa pellasge nga e djathta ne te majt  NOJA qe na jep  te kuptojm se  eshte emri i AZON-IT =jasonit pellasg ne kte rrethin kemi dhe disa vende te rendesishme  duke filluar prej Dedenicesqe eshte  emer shume i ngjajshem me Dodonen  shen delliu ,Kutali i cili eshte si pike matse dhe shume i ngjajshem me formen e stonhenges pastaj ,shen premti sot Permeti , shen Mitri qe ka lidhshmeri me dhemetren dhe   buali qe eshte i ngjajshem me  demin  , e shume vende   tjerate rendesis historike pellasge  dhe me e rendesishmja  nder keto vende te ketij regjioni   eshte   lugina e vjoses me gjallerin dhe numrin e specieve  kushtet optimale  per shumzim etj,dhe habit fakti se lugina    pershkohet  nga kjo diagonale. Krahaso    mitin e Prometeut  kujto Dodonen e  Tomorit  kujto vendin ku ndertoj  arken  Noja  . Ka mundesi qe deri ne kte pike  te ketyre germave kolosale te eshte ngritur niveli i ujit kur ndodhi permbytja e madhe,duke vazhduar  tutje  duhet dhene  rendesi  murit pellasgjik te Athines  pastaj ujdhesave ku aty afer u gjet antikitera ,dhe eshte interesante  qe edhe sot shume nga kto ujdhesa  ruajn emrin pellasg pastaj kemi  Kreten Pellasge  e cila pershkohet nga kjo diagonale analizo   Gortyna   kujto  nga ku filloj  kjo diagonale  ne Irland ku kemi disa germa interesante apo mund te jene dhe numra  emri ketij qyteti Kretan ashte nje  emrim i ngjajshem duhet  doemos permendim diskun e faistos i cili ka 45 figura hieroglifore  qe njeherit eshte nje  koinqidenc jo e rastit  ,pastaj kemi  anash kesaj diagonalje turqin  gjithashtu ne gobekli tepe  kemi ndertim te ngjashem me stonhenge  kemi  toprakale astronautin pellasg , pastaj vjen   siria libani kujto balbekun me guret kolosal  pastaj izraeli  dhe egjipti me piramidat mahnitse  te cilat i pershkon kjo diagonale dhe vazhdon ne meka  dhe tutje pershkon gjirin e ADENIT  bregdetin etiopian ate somalez dhe ne fund atlantida e fundosur  ne piken  ekuatoriale. Pra  Fegi Stonen heng eshte ndertuar shume me heret  se sa kan percaktuar keta   shkenctaret modern  mund te jete rinovuar ne keto vite  por stili i ndertimit te tille si  ston heng ishte shume me i hershem .Gjithe te mirat .

----------


## XH.GASHI

Me falni  kerkoj falje sepse  nuk mund te postoj disa foto te perpunuara nga une me programin e  ,,gogle earthit''  ku ne keto foto shifen kjart pikat  dhe diagonalja e terhjekur  e cila  paraqet ne menyr figurative Diagonalen e menyres se ngjajshme te ndertimit megalitik apo mureve pellasge.

----------


## XH.GASHI

...............................

----------


## Akuamarini

Restaurimi i Stonhenxhit në fillim të shekullit të kaluar

----------

